# So 10th Planet dominated the Gracie Nationals... Let me know what you think?



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.10thplanetjj.com/threads...CE-overall-by-a-landslide-at-GRACIE-NATIONALS
So it looks like 10th planet is on the rise right now. They dominated Gracie Jiu Jitsu and one of Eddie Bravo's students choked out Nam Phan. This has me wondering, should i attend a gracie barra academy or Legends MMA? It's a tough choice, I've heard some bad reviews of Legends MMA.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Probably the Gracie Barra Academy.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

First sessions are usually free, so why not try both? You apparently have a choice in the matter. That's a good thing.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

HaVoK said:


> First sessions are usually free, so why not try both? You apparently have a choice in the matter. That's a good thing.


Gracie Barra offers a free 1 day trial but I'm pretty sure Legends MMA doesn't. Also, their memebership for access to muay thai, 10th planet,cardio, and MMA is $285 a month. I understand that this is a world class school and I expect it to be expensive. I will try to check out both schools if my dad has time


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MCDOJO101 said:


> Gracie Barra offers a free 1 day trial but I'm pretty sure Legends MMA doesn't. Also, their memebership for access to muay thai, 10th planet,cardio, and MMA is $285 a month. I understand that this is a world class school and I expect it to be expensive. I will try to check out both schools if my dad has time


Why do you not join your school wrestling team? It's free and will jump start your grappling abilities way fast than any academy.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Why do you not join your school wrestling team? It's free and will jump start your grappling abilities way fast than any academy.


I wish. Unfortunately we don't have a wrestling or football team, and any other combat sports as well. I even got in trouble for shadowboxing with my friend and got a lecture


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MCDOJO101 said:


> I wish. Unfortunately we don't have a wrestling or football team, and any other combat sports as well. I even got in trouble for shadowboxing with my friend and got a lecture


You should check out other schools around you. I had a few friends from another high school that wrestled at a different school because their schools program was cut.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> You should check out other schools around you. I had a few friends from another high school that wrestled at a different school because their schools program was cut.


My school district doesn't support combat sports. It's LAUSD and they're on a tight budget so they only have the common sports such as soccer, basketball and baseball. I'm planning to quit my boxing gym by next month and help manage the money that's spent on me so i could try out a month at Legends MMA and see if it's worth it. Otherwise, i'll just have to find another gym or go back to wildcard


----------

